# SR20 Maxima



## Qdub24 (May 3, 2004)

I might catch some heat for this, but can a JDM SR20DET be put into '93 Maxima with some minor, if any, cutting and welding? Just a thought. I plan on keeping it FWD.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

There are front wheel drive sr20 motors.

also anything can be put in anything with the proper knoledge, time and bank account.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Qdub24 said:


> I might catch some heat for this, but can a JDM SR20DET be put into '93 Maxima with some minor, if any, cutting and welding? Just a thought. I plan on keeping it FWD.


Yeah but you could buy a whole new car for as much as it will cost.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ditch that heavy ol' maxima and get a b13 or b14


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Qdub24 said:


> I might catch some heat for this, but can a JDM SR20DET be put into '93 Maxima with some minor, if any, cutting and welding? Just a thought. I plan on keeping it FWD.


Just boost the ever living crap out of your current motor. SR20 in a Maxima would be like Civic Type R motor in a 69' Cadillac Eldorado. You know - might come out functional, but it's a lot of work and doesn't go with the spirit of the car. If you want a lot of HP and something unique that still fits well with the car's character, get an SHO or a Northstar in there. That way you keep FWD and get to have the supernice rumble of a 6 or even 8 cylinder american motor


----------

